# Bí quyết chọn sữa mát hiệu quả cho bé



## anhthu2212 (19/9/19)

Nuôi con là một quá trình mang lại nhiều trải nghiệm cho người mẹ từ niềm vui , hạnh phúc đến những lo lắng, trăn trở khi con trẻ gặp một vấn đề nào đó. Cho con uống sữa gì? Nếu trẻ bị táo bón thì nên uống sữa gì? Có nên chọn loại sữa khác cho con hay không? Là câu hỏi của đa số các bà mẹ trẻ mới lần đầu làm mẹ chưa có kinh nghiệm nhiều trong việc nuôi con.

Để tránh cho trẻ bị táo bón thì mẹ nên chọn loại sữa có công thức mát cho trẻ. Vậy sữa mát là gì? Sữa như thế nào gọi là mát? Trước hết mẹ cần hiểu rõ từ điển dinh dưỡng không có một khái niệm nào chung về sữa mát, mà theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng thì sữa mát là sữa hợp với cơ địa của trẻ. Khi một trẻ ngoài mà tăng trưởng tốt, tiêu hóa tốt và khỏe mạnh… tức là bé hợp với sữa đó và đây cũng chính là “sữa mát” đối với trẻ.




​Để chọn được loại sữa mát, tăng cân cho bé, chống táo bón, xây dựng hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh mẹ cần lưu ý những điểm sau khi chọn sữa nhé:

Là loại sữa nằm trong top các loại sữa mát có mặt trên thị trường, đã được nhiều mẹ sử dụng, trải nghiệm và đánh giá tốt.
Sữa phải chứa tỷ lệ đạm dễ tiêu hóa cao là đạm Whey cao, hoặc là đạm thủy phân. Những loại đạm này giúp bé dễ hấp thu, không gây táo bón.
Sữa phải được bổ sung đầy đủ chất xơ hòa tan Gos, có lợi cho hệ vi khuẩn đường ruột, giúp bé xây dựng hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh.
Sữa phải là chất béo chuỗi trung bình MTC, đây là các chất béo được chia nhỏ sẵn nên hệ tiêu hóa không cần làm việc nhiều vẫn hấp thu được tối đa chất dinh dưỡng.
Sữa bổ sung đủ DHA, vitamin A, C, E giúp phát triển trí não và tăng cường sức đề kháng, Vitamin nhóm B (B1, B6, B12) giúp bé ăn ngon miệng.
Sữa phải có Kẽm và Lysine giúp bé tăng cường hệ tiêu hóa, chuyển hóa năng lượng nhanh, có cảm giác chóng đói, thèm ăn.
Sữa không chứa hương liệu và phải chứa loại đường dễ tiêu hóa như Lactose.
Sữa phải dễ dàng hòa tan trong nước ấm hoặc nước mát, không bị tình trạng vón cục, sau khi pha chỉ cần lắc nhẹ bình là sữa tan ra ngay tránh việc tạo các lớp bọt khí có thể làm trẻ bị đầy hơi.
Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng từ Nhật Bản thì cách trị táo bón tốt nhất cho trẻ chính là tạo điều kiện để bé có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh.

Hiện nay hầu hết các loại sữa công thức trên thị trường đều chứa β-Lactoglobulin khá cao, gấp 3 lần sữa mẹ mà β-Lactoglobulin là một loại protein khó tiêu hóa, việc dung nạp quá nhiều β-Lactoglobulin vào cơ thể sẽ gây ra tình trạng khó tiêu, tạo áp lực lên hệ tiêu hóa, khiến hệ tiêu hóa làm việc liên tục dẫn đến hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ bị quá sức, khiến bé bị táo bón.

Việc giảm hàm lượng B-lactoglobulin trong sữa là điều tối ưu nhất để giúp trẻ có một hệ tiêu hóa tốt hơn.

Việc tách B-lactoglobulin ra khỏi sữa là điều không dễ thực hiện cần có công nghệ và thiết bị hiện đại, sữa Wakodo nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Nhật Bản được sản xuất trên dây chuyền máy móc tối tân với quy trình khép kín và được giám sát nghiêm ngặt từ nguyên liệu đầu vào đến khi ra thành phẩm.

Sữa Wakodo mới đến từ Nhật được tư vấn công thức từ tập đoàn dinh dưỡng Nutifood để phù hợp với thể trạng trẻ em Việt Nam. Đây là áp dụng công nghệ Nhật thuỷ phân đạm tương tự thành phần sữa tự nhiên với các ưu điểm nổi trội giúp giảm hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin về hàm lượng thấp nhất hiện nay.






Sữa Wakodo giàu chất xơ GOS thúc đẩy sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có lợi cho đường ruột, cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và ngăn ngừa táo bón. Ngoài ra sữa Wakodo còn bổ sung DHA hỗ trợ phát triển não bộ và thị giác; nhóm vitamin A,C,E giúp trẻ tăng cường sức đề kháng, đồng thời còn bổ sung các khoáng chất thiết yếu như canxi, sắt, kẽm, iot, Vitamin nhóm B là những dưỡng chất quan trọng giúp trẻ tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao. Sản phẩm dễ tan, hương vị thơm ngon, gần gũi, dễ pha chế bằng nước ấm hoặc nước mát giúp mẹ tiết kiệm thời gian và thuận tiện hơn trong việc chăm sóc con.

Với hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, bé nhà bạn sẽ không còn lo mắc các chứng bệnh đường ruột như táo bón, tiêu chảy, tăng cường khả năng hấp thu dưỡng chất từ sữa và thức ăn giúp bé phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất lẫn trí tuệ. Wakodo chính là loại sữa mát mà mẹ đang tìm kiếm.

Các mẹ có thể xem thêm thông tin chi tiết về sữa nhập khẩu chống táo bón Wakodo NutiFood tại website: wakodonutifood.com

*Nguồn: hellobacsy.*


----------

